# Weight loss advice. PLEASE HELP!



## newguy12091993 (Feb 22, 2019)

Hi guys starting my weight loss journey again, would like some advice regarding diet and exercise.

I'm 180cm and 252lbs (114kg)

I've come up with the following diet plan:

Breakfast: 2 eggs and 2 veggie sausages = 273 cals, 29g Protein, 7g Carbs and 14g Fat

Lunch: 250g chicken thigh (raw weight), cooked with herbs and spices, 50g boiled rice (uncooked weight) and cucumber/onion/tomato salad = 561 cals, 55g Protein, 44g Carbs, 18g Fat

Dinner: 200g chicken breast (raw weight), 20g light mayonnaise, 60g Pasta (uncooked weight) and 60g boiled veg = 534 cals, 53g Protein, 48g Carbs, 13g Fat

Snacks: Skyr yoghurt (150g Danone) and MyProtein Whey (25g scoop) = 181 cals, 33g Protein, 8g Carbs, 2g Fat

Totals = 1,550 cals, 170g Protein, 107g Carbs, 47g Fat

Wanted advice on if I will be eating enough/too much food or any general changes I should make??

Also I plan to gym 6 days week, alternating between Cardio and weights, time at gym, will consist of:

2 x Spinning Class
1 x Boxing Class
3 x Full body weights session

Wondering do I need to add anything to the gym routine?

I've lost weight before (over 5 stones but lost very quickly as was eating less than 800 calories a day and only doing Cardio). As a result put back on quickly. Want to lose properly this time and firm up any loose skin in process.

Any tips and suggestions will be greatly appreciated!


----------



## 66983 (May 30, 2016)

Your calories are ridiculously low!

A simple 500 calories deficit is enough for good sustainable weight loss.

The key to any diet is knowing exactly how many calories you need on a daily basis, and just eating under that number.

First you need to workout how many calories your body needs in a day (Total daily energy expenditure) TDEE.

Weigh yourself first thing in the morning, after you have been to the bathroom.

Input your data in this website www.tdeecalculator.net 
Choose whichever activity level is closest to yourself.

Then click the cutting calories button (under the macronutrients heading), this will give you your estimated starting calories, and what you need to stick to on a daily basis.

Try to get as close as possible to your cutting calories every day, a little over or under is fine but no more than say 20 - 30 calories either way (stick to this bit).
Don't equate eating under your calories with faster weight loss, this will just lead to failure and probable binge eating.

Initially don't worry about macros, just try and hit your calories.

Foods to eat:

Absolutely anything you want, Just weigh and track everything you eat and drink with MYFITNESSPAL, inc milk in tea & coffee etc. (don't add calories back in when you've exercised, MFP will ask if you want to do this).

Check your TDEE on a weekly or even daily basis, because it obviously drops as your weight comes down, and adjust calories accordingly in Myfitnesspal (it's in goals).

If you want quicker weight loss you can obviously add in cardio and or resistance exercises, not only will this help retain muscle, but it will also create a bigger calorie deficit.
If you were to do this, I would recommend just a 30 min incline walk on the treadmill or walk outside at a steady state 3 x week.

Drink plenty water, at least 2-3 litres a day.
It's important to drink more water whilst dieting, not drinking enough will cause you to retain it, not only that, toxins called persistent organic pollutants, accumulate in fat cells, which get released into the bloodstream when dieting and burning fat.

And that's it, just carry on until you are at the weight you want to be. 
Good luck!


----------



## Endomorph84 (Jan 21, 2016)

Weigh your food after it's cooked. Never understood why people don't do this.

When poultry is cooked you lose around just under a third of the weight.

Rice doubles and a half, pasta nearly trebbles.


----------



## newguy12091993 (Feb 22, 2019)

Endomorph84 said:


> Weigh your food after it's cooked. Never understood why people don't do this.
> 
> When poultry is cooked you lose around just under a third of the weight.
> 
> Rice doubles and a half, pasta nearly trebbles.


 Just more convenient to weigh raw as most things will have nutrients for raw weight, so easier to track on MFP!


----------



## newguy12091993 (Feb 22, 2019)

Sparkey said:


> Your calories are ridiculously low!
> 
> A simple 500 calories deficit is enough for good sustainable weight loss.
> 
> ...


 Thanks for the advice!!


----------



## jwbs (Oct 1, 2014)

Endomorph84 said:


> Weigh your food after it's cooked. Never understood why people don't do this.
> 
> When poultry is cooked you lose around just under a third of the weight.
> 
> Rice doubles and a half, pasta nearly trebbles.


 Depends entirely on what you're eating. Some products are as sold, some as prepared. So if you're looking at mince that's 100 cals per 100g as sold and you're cooking it before you weigh it for cal count, you have to do some extra maths or you get your calculation wrong.


----------



## Endomorph84 (Jan 21, 2016)

jwbs said:


> Depends entirely on what you're eating. Some products are as sold, some as prepared. So if you're looking at mince that's 100 cals per 100g as sold and you're cooking it before you weigh it for cal count, you have to do some extra maths or you get your calculation wrong.


 I know that mate, but are you telling me that 200g of chicken once cooked weighs 200g and has the same amount of protein/ macronutrients in it?

No it doesn't. So by putting it in raw he's missing out

if I have a cake on my plate (which is not uncommon) that weighs 60g and MFP says it has 600 cals and I give you a third cause I'm nice like that, I haven't eaten 600 cals. I've ate 400.

Same principle with telling MFP I've had 200g of raw chicken. Once cooked I've lost nearly a third. There for I'm missing out.

doing it for one meal it's neither here nor there. But doing it for every meal every day he's missing out. Just looking out for the guy.


----------



## newguy12091993 (Feb 22, 2019)

Endomorph84 said:


> I know that mate, but are you telling me that 200g of chicken once cooked weighs 200g and has the same amount of protein/ macronutrients in it?
> 
> No it doesn't. So by putting it in raw he's missing out
> 
> ...


 Hi, I get that chicken reduces in weight whilst cooking but amount of protein stays the same no?

I might be being really stupid and not understanding your comment, but my interpretation is you're saying that assume 200g chicken breast (raw) has 44g protein. Once it's cooked and reduced in size (say by a third) a third of the calories and protein have gone? So now you're only getting 29g of protein?

Applying the the same principal are you saying that because rice doubles in weight, the calories also theoretically double?

Sorry if I'm misunderstanding what you're saying and thanks for the advice!


----------



## Endomorph84 (Jan 21, 2016)

Don't be sorry mate, it might just be a matter of opinion. I think I understand yours and @jwbsway of thinking, I just cant grasp it.



newguy12091993 said:


> you're saying that assume 200g chicken breast (raw) has 44g protein. Once it's cooked and reduced in size (say by a third) a third of the calories and protein have gone? So now you're only getting 29g of protein?


 This is my understanding mate yea. Not only are you missing out on protein you're literally not putting the 200g of food into your belly that you think you are, you cant be because it doesn't weigh that once cooked.



newguy12091993 said:


> rice doubles in weight, the calories also theoretically double?


 Yes mate, the macros don't drastically change. however the weight increases because moisture/ water is absorbed into the product, that's why it is heavier.


----------



## Endomorph84 (Jan 21, 2016)

@Ultrasonic @swole troll

What are your thoughts on weighing meat cooked or raw and tracking on My Fitness Pal please?


----------



## swole troll (Apr 15, 2015)

Endomorph84 said:


> @Ultrasonic @swole troll
> 
> What are your thoughts on weighing meat cooked or raw and tracking on My Fitness Pal please?


 ive always done cooked

the less handling of raw meat the better imo


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Weigh food cooked


----------



## dalboy (Sep 16, 2009)

Endomorph84 said:


> I know that mate, but are you telling me that 200g of chicken once cooked weighs 200g and has the same amount of protein/ macronutrients in it?
> 
> No it doesn't. So by putting it in raw he's missing out
> 
> ...


 the chicken will weigh less but macronutrients stay unchanged. you are only losing water.


----------



## Endomorph84 (Jan 21, 2016)

dalboy said:


> the chicken will weigh less but macronutrients stay unchanged. you are only losing water.


 That does make sense. How do you know that mate?


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

So..... If I sell a 5kg tub of protein for however much...... There's only 1kg of powder in it but the tub weighs 4kg.....are you getting 5kg of protein? No.

If the chicken weighs 200g raw and 160g cooked and I weigh it raw.... I'm not getting 200g chicken.... I'm getting 160g


----------



## Mayzini (May 18, 2016)

dalboy said:


> the chicken will weigh less but macronutrients stay unchanged. you are only losing water.


 read your statement and honeslty tell me if you believe this to be true. if the chicken contains a third water then is containsa third less macro content. Weight it cooked not before make sure MFP is givien your cooked weights not raw and your fine.


----------



## Mayzini (May 18, 2016)

newguy12091993 said:


> Hi guys starting my weight loss journey again, would like some advice regarding diet and exercise.
> 
> I'm 180cm and 252lbs (114kg)
> 
> ...


 like Sparkey said. your calories are too low. Trust me I was 25 stone plus at one point, and I know how tempting it is after watching the biggest lower and all those tyeps of tv programmes to go ridiculously low and lose weight. there are major flaws with this approach,

1) it is not sustainable. what your looking for is a lifestyle change not a diet.

2) yes you will lose fat but as much muscle will go. Your training will suffer, and you will utlimately look like and feel like s**t come the end of it if you ever get to the end of it.

3) so your 252lbs now and going to eat 1500 cals, with all that cardio in your idea of a programme your going to be sub 1000 cals easy. so where do you go when you hit 230lbs and your weight loss stalls, drop your calories again and do more cardio not realistic.

4) why 3 bodyweight training sessions, assume you have access to the gym, do you not fancy weights or resistance training. Bodyweight is fine but I believe you will see better results with a full body weights programme.

5) this kind of diet biggest issue is that come you hit your midterm goal, or longterm goal you are extremely likely to go back to previous lifestyles and put your weight back on plus extra. 90% of people who diet this way do this.

do you have a coach, if you can afford it get a decent personal trainer, even in person or someone online, being accountable does wonders for motivation for weight loss. the problem with training yourself is that we are too forgiving of ourselves.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

dalboy said:


> the chicken will weigh less but macronutrients stay unchanged. you are only losing water.


 This doesn't make sense..... If you're getting 50g less chicken you're obviously getting 50g less macros


----------



## jwbs (Oct 1, 2014)

FelonE said:


> This doesn't make sense..... If you're getting 50g less chicken you're obviously getting 50g less macros


 No, he's right. Here's a question, I have 100g of raw chicken, and the label says "each 100g of raw chicken contains 25g of protein", so my 100g has 25g of protein. I then cook the chicken, and weigh it, it now weighs 50g. How much protein does it contain?

>> it's still 25g <<


----------



## jwbs (Oct 1, 2014)

Endomorph84 said:


> I know that mate, but are you telling me that 200g of chicken once cooked weighs 200g and has the same amount of protein/ macronutrients in it?
> 
> No it doesn't. So by putting it in raw he's missing out


 No, it weighs less but has the same amount of protein. All you're losing is water. If you have 100g of raw chicken, and it contains 25g protein, and then you cook it and it now weighs 80g, it will still have 25g of protein. So if you're measuring protein, and not chicken (which is what we all do, we measure macros and cals, not food volume), and the label says that 100g of raw chicken has 25g protein, and you want 25g of protein in your meal, then you need to use 100g of raw chicken, no matter what the post-cook weight is. If the label tells you the macros for cooked chicken then the chances are that the chicken is pre-cooked (not always, eg some of the raw sausages I buy give macros for cooked sausages), but if you're buying raw meat then the macros will usually be for raw, as sold meat. If you want to cook it and then work out the macros that's fine but you probably have to get the cooked values from an app or something in many cases.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

jwbs said:


> No, it weighs less but has the same amount of protein. All you're losing is water. If you have 100g of raw chicken, and it contains 25g protein, and then you cook it and it now weighs 80g, it will still have 25g of protein. So if you're measuring protein, and not chicken (which is what we all do, we measure macros and cals, not food volume), and the label says that 100g of raw chicken has 25g protein, and you want 25g of protein in your meal, then you need to use 100g of raw chicken, no matter what the post-cook weight is. If the label tells you the macros for cooked chicken then the chances are that the chicken is pre-cooked (not always, eg some of the raw sausages I buy give macros for cooked sausages), but if you're buying raw meat then the macros will usually be for raw, as sold meat. If you want to cook it and then work out the macros that's fine but you probably have to get the cooked values from an app or something in many cases.


 So.... If i buy 20% fat minced beef and its 30g protein per 100g .... And i cook 200g.....am i getting 60g of protein?


----------



## jwbs (Oct 1, 2014)

FelonE said:


> So.... If i buy 20% fat minced beef and its 30g protein per 100g .... And i cook 200g.....am i getting 60g of protein?


 Yeah if it says 100g raw mince has 30g protein, and you measure out 200g raw, it will have 60g protein, no matter how much it weighs once you cook it. I always use the raw number because the amount never changes, plus it's easier.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

jwbs said:


> Yeah if it says 100g raw mince has 30g protein, and you measure out 200g raw, it will have 60g protein, no matter how much it weighs once you cook it. I always use the raw number because the amount never changes, plus it's easier.


 Yeah 100g raw mince..... But it's not 100g raw mince because its 20% fat and when cooked the 100g mince becomes 80g mince therefore changing the calorie amount of said mince.... If the calories change the macros change.


----------



## Cypionate (Jan 17, 2016)

I wondered about this for a while when I was manually counting macros, and decided to go with whatever the food weighed as it was about to go in my mouth, but since getting the MyFitnessPal app I just let that do it for me now

Spoils the fun of BBing when you have to do maths :lol:


----------



## jwbs (Oct 1, 2014)

FelonE said:


> Yeah 100g raw mince..... But it's not 100g raw mince because its 20% fat and when cooked the 100g mince becomes 80g mince therefore changing the calorie amount of said mince.... If the calories change the macros change.


 Yes the fat content goes down as does the calories. The amount that changes will vary depending on how much fat you drain off (some people as much as possible, some will drain less to have higher cals / extra fat). This is another reason why many people will use the raw number, different cooking processes. If you want accurate mince calories you're better off measuring the amount of cooked mince imo. This doesn't apply to chicken as there's not really any fat, cooking it won't really change the fat/carbs/protein/calories, it mostly just reduces the water. The amount of protein remains the same (your 80g of cooked mince will still be 30g protein for the example you've used, and the 20g lost will all be fat and water, no carbs or protein lost).


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

I give up lol

Ok....

So.....

If i have 1 litre of water.... 200ml evaporates before i drink it..... I haven't drunk 1 litre of water


----------



## dalboy (Sep 16, 2009)

FelonE said:


> This doesn't make sense..... If you're getting 50g less chicken you're obviously getting 50g less macros


 makes perfect sense.

50g less chicken doesnt mean 50g less macros. it just means less weight.

its as simple as that


----------



## monkeybiker (Jul 21, 2010)

View attachment 169267


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

dalboy said:


> makes perfect sense.
> 
> 50g less chicken doesnt mean 50g less macros. it just means less weight.
> 
> its as simple as that


 So 100g chicken will give you the same amount of protein as 1kg?


----------



## dalboy (Sep 16, 2009)

FelonE said:


> So 100g chicken will give you the same amount of protein as 1kg?


 100g cooked and 1kg cooked, no of course not.

the point still stands - if you cook 100g of raw chicken and it then weighs say 75g cooked, the macros are the same as when it was 100g.

if you cook 1kg chicken and it then weighs 800g cooked, the macros are the same as when it was 1kg.

i dont understand the confusion?


----------



## Sasnak (Oct 11, 2016)

But the macros would only remain the same assuming you consumed anything that oozed out of the chicken whilst it cooked. Obviously water doesn't contain any but if the chicken has skin on it then fat will turn to liquid and sit in the pan you cooked it in and is usually discarded. This would significantly reduce the fat macros.

"cooked as directed" for macros based on what it says on the packet.


----------



## monkeybiker (Jul 21, 2010)

This thread reminds me of this


----------



## Li'l P (Feb 2, 2021)

Endomorph84 said:


> Weigh your food after it's cooked. Never understood why people don't do this.
> 
> When poultry is cooked you lose around just under a third of the weight.
> 
> Rice doubles and a half, pasta nearly trebbles.


Your pretty much dehydrating and hydrating food.


----------



## Li'l P (Feb 2, 2021)

Skip breakfast and drink coffee. I was skinny for most my life. I always let myself go hungry or starving before I would eat. I've gained three stone since started my training 4 years ago. The best advice I took was from Jay Cuttler who said "don't eat because your hungry". The penny dropped.


----------

